

PuPHPet - Online GUI configurator for Puppet & Vagrant - jtreminio
http://puphpet.com/

======
jtreminio
And here's the accompanying blog post about it:
[http://jtreminio.com/2013/05/introduction_to_vagrant_puppet_...](http://jtreminio.com/2013/05/introduction_to_vagrant_puppet_and_introducing_puphpet_a_simple_to_use_vagrant_puppet_gui_configurator/)

